# Preispolitik von Bergwerk



## playbike (9. Januar 2004)

wolllte mal wissen wie Bergwerk die doch hohen Preise Ihrer Rahmen rechtfertigt!

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Ok, ist "Made in Germany" aber andere Deutsche Hersteller, deren Räder genau so aufwendig hergestellt werden (wenn nicht sogar noch aufwendiger) haben bei diesen Preisen wenigstens noch nen Dämpfer dabei und die Farbwahl ist individuell.

Oder ist das so wie Porsche zu Golf?

Hab in meiner Nähe denk ich auch keinen Händler, dem ich ein paar Prozente rauskitzeln könnte

Oder ist der hohe Preis des Pfandfinders das wert?


----------



## Lumix (9. Januar 2004)

......auch nicht böse verstehen, aber das Thema gab es schon!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t88787.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Januar 2004)

@ playbike, 

dass ein Bergwerk nicht im "Billig Segment" zu Hause ist, wissen alle! Die Preispolitik will ich hier nicht erläutern. Alle Rahmen werden nach Aufwand kalkuliert und bei Komplettbikes kommen die Preise der Komponeten dazu. Darauf haben wir nur sehr geringen Einfluss, da Bergwerk mit der geringen Stückzahl pro Jahr natürlich immer das Nachsehn im Vergleich zu Großserien Herstellern hat.  
Unsere Farbwahl ist seit geraumer Zeit individuell wählbar. Falls Du Dich beim Hinweis aufs Pfadfinder auf den Test in der BIKE beziehen solltest, dann muß ich sagen, dass alle diese Hersteller in Taiwan oder Tschechien produzieren! Einzig Bergwerk produziert wirklich in Deutschland.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## playbike (9. Januar 2004)

@Anthony

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Bin halt auch skeptisch gegenüber Deutschen Herstellern geworden da ich schon oft schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Service und der Qualität gemacht habe. 
Aber wie ich hier im Forum sehen, dürfte das bei Bergwerk nicht das Problem sein und klar zahlt man dann auch gern mal ein paar Mark mehr. Aber wenn ich für den Pfandfinder Rahmen 1750 ohne Dämpfer zahlen soll, ist das schon viel Geld.


----------



## Endurance (9. Januar 2004)

Du solltest Dich auch nicht an den Listenpreisen orientieren. Bei einigen Berkwerkhändlern ist bestimmt ein Preisnachlaß (>=10%) drin wenn Du mal etwas handelst. Gut immer noch nicht geschenkt, aber s.o.


----------



## Endurance (10. Januar 2004)

Und wenn schon keine Nachlaß in Form von Euros drin ist (Bergwerk achtet auf stabile Preise) sollte doch zumindest, wenn man mehr wie den Rahmen einkauft, eine Hardwarezugabe drin sein.


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Januar 2004)

Dass einige Hersteller in der Tschechei oder in Taiwan produzieren lassen, heisst nicht, dass die Qualitaet schlecht ist! Umgekehrt impliziert ein komplett in der BRD produziertes MTB nicht, dass es qualitativ gut ist, nur soviel zur Produktionslokalitaet.
Letztlich interessiert mich, dass mein Rahmen sein Geld wert ist! Was nuetzt mir ein exklusiver, aber gebrochener Rahmen? Oder ein Rahmen, der nur bedingt einsetzbar ist? eine hervorragende Steifigkeit-Gewichtsrelation muss sein und nicht zuletzt ein zuverlaessiges Haendlernetz, falls etwas kaputt geht.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich mein Mercury fahren wird. Allerdings ist es dann ein endgueltiger Akt, denn bei diesen Preisen ist ein 'Umstieg' leider so haeufig bei meinem Verdienst nicht möglich ;-))

Eisenfaust


----------



## Nomercy (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen 

ja, es gibt in vielen Bereichen unseres Lebens nur einen sehr bedingten Zusammenhang zwischen Preis und Qualität. Letztlich bestimmen immer wieder Nachfrage und Angebot den Preis. Und diese dialektisch anmutende Einheit richtet sich nun neben der Qualität nach allen möglichen Subfaktoren auf beiden Seiten. Sonst könnte keine einzige Schallplatte (heute für den Preis einer CD) verkauft werden, auch mechanische Uhren (ala Rolex, Breitling, Glashütte) wären ja wohl das Letzte im Regal und ein Porsche hat ja wohl auch nicht so viel mehr zu bieten als andere Kraftwagen.
P.S.: Mein Bergwerk habe ich übrigens auch für ordentliches Geld, aber doch deutlich unter Listenpreis zum Ende des (letzten) Jahres zusammengestellt. Einfach mal bei den Händlern nachfragen.

Gruß Nomercy


----------

